# [Course] Digital Composing Series: Strings



## Akarin (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey all! Today, I'm very excited to announce that after months in the making, my course "STRINGS" is live and available at https://digitalcomposing.com ...just on time for the holiday (and after your Black Friday splurge.)


*Learn how to build templates, blend sample libraries, write a cue and mix it*

Take your productivity to the next level with *over 7 hours of video content*!

In this course, you will learn how to build two professional templates in your DAW: one for composing and one for mixing. We will look at a vast variety of topics such as routing, articulation switching mechanisms, blending strings libraries from different vendors, and everything in between.

To illustrate the concepts, we will write a track from scratch based on the 3 acts of a film trailer structure. At the end of the course, we will also spend some time mixing it.

*Why Build Templates?*

Templates are a big subject when it comes to composing with a DAW and sample libraries. Some people absolutely hate it (although I have yet to hear a compelling reason as to why), some others swear by them. Personally, I have 3 main reasons for building templates:

_1. Approaching the computer as a musical instrument_

First and foremost, I am using a computer, a DAW, and sample libraries to write music. Not because I like to spend hours on technical problems, or importing virtual instruments, balancing them and routing them. I use these tools to write music.

When I sit in front of my computer, writing music is all that I want to be doing. Do you know the "plug and play" paradigm? I want to "sit and play". A well organized template allows me to do just that.

_2. Boosting my productivity_

As most media composers know, time is often a very scarce resource. By not having to deal with technical things, I can start writing as soon as a new project comes in. But not only! It also helps me to get new projects.

For example, I've read an ad recently by a director looking for a composer. The ad mentioned the genre that they were looking for. Instead of just sending a link to my portfolio like probably dozens of other composers, I took two hours to sit at my workstation and I wrote a custom 2 minutes cue to add with my application. I didn't have to worry about the technical aspects as everything was already handled by my template. I got a call two days later, and got the job.

_3. Creating a palette_

I don't believe in having one template for each and every situation, though. At the start of every new project, I build myself a new template (or adapt an existing one). This is why knowing how to build them fast is an asset for the working composer. By having a project-based template, I know that my orchestrations are repeatable throughout the project, be it 10 tracks for a production library album or for several film cues.

Some say that using templates smother your creativity because you are forced into a box. I don't believe in this as it is not because you've already prepared yourself a sound palette that you can't add to it as necessary. In fact, it's the exact opposite: you are able to experiment faster as your foundation is already in place. Your routings, your articulation switching mechanisms, your virtual hall, etc.

*These are 3 of the situations that this course will prepare you for.*​
_(note that Composing Tips members get an extra 10% on the intro pricing, so if you didn't already join, register for free at composingtips.com)_


----------



## Rory (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi, I'd consider this if there was some information on either of your internet sites about your background and qualifications to teach this subject, but there doesn't appear to be. Also, one has to register to see any of the content on one of these sites. Is there a URL that I have missed?


----------



## Akarin (Dec 21, 2020)

Rory said:


> Hi, I'd consider this if there was some information on either of your internet sites about your background and qualifications to teach this subject, but there doesn't appear to be. Also, one has to register to see any of the content on one of these sites. Is there a URL that I have missed?



Hey! Funnily enough, I've spent a ton of time filling in my bio on Teachable (10+ years of uni teaching, etc) but it's nowhere to be seen. I will look into it to make it appear on the homepage.

To see the content on digitalcomposing.com, you have to buy the course. It's a paid course (sorry) but the curriculum is available on the homepage. You just need to scroll down a bit. There are even free videos so that you can see what this is all about and how it is delivered.

As for composingtips.com, everything is free on there (there's a ton of content and over 1k registered users) but it's a member-only platform. People need to register to join (and access the 10% discount on the STRINGS course).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 21, 2020)

Guess Bob is now unemployed. Nice to hear the man behind the mask!



Rory said:


> Hi, I'd consider this if there was some information on either of your internet sites about your background and qualifications to teach this subject, but there doesn't appear to be. Also, one has to register to see any of the content on one of these sites. Is there a URL that I have missed?



The site has a couple of videos that are free to preview (no registration required).


----------



## Akarin (Dec 21, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Guess Bob is now unemployed. Nice to hear the man behind the mask!



Ha! My last 2-3 YouTube videos were narrated by me :-p But yeah, for the time being, Bob is on vacation...


----------



## Everratic (Dec 21, 2020)

In addition to what Rory said, I would also like to see some reviews and/or more substantial preview videos. Giving access to some of the course's meat can help ensure people that it's valuable to them.


----------



## Rory (Dec 21, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Guess Bob is now unemployed. Nice to hear the man behind the mask!
> 
> 
> 
> The site has a couple of videos that are free to preview (no registration required).




There are two sites. One of them requires registration to see anything. The other has, as a preview, one of the videos in this course, and some introductory written material that one can read.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 21, 2020)

Everratic said:


> In addition to what Rory said, I would also like to see some reviews and/or more substantial preview videos. Giving access to some of the course's meat can help ensure people that it's valuable to them.



There are 50 mins of preview videos


----------



## Akarin (Dec 21, 2020)

Rory said:


> There are two sites. One of them requires registration to see anything. The other has, as a preview, one of the videos in this course, and some introductory written material that one can read.



There are 4 preview videos for a total of 50 mins. Click on this arrow to reveal the whole curriculum and the other free videos:






The other site is free but require registration. See explanation above.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 21, 2020)

Everratic said:


> I would also like to see some reviews



And to comment on this: the course is 7+ hours long. It was released less than 2 hours ago... you may have to wait for reading reviews. But this is also why there's an intro pricing :-D


----------



## Rory (Dec 21, 2020)

Akarin said:


> There are 4 preview videos for a total of 50 mins. Click on this arrow to reveal the whole curriculum and the other free videos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it, the arrow at the bottom of the page opens up more of the index, including more videos, for a total of four.


----------



## Rory (Dec 21, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Hey! Funnily enough, I've spent a ton of time filling in my bio on Teachable (10+ years of uni teaching, etc) but it's nowhere to be seen. I will look into it to make it appear on the homepage.



Thanks, I'll check back to see this.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 21, 2020)

Looks good @Akarin i am a member at composing tips but I can't see how you get the extra 10% off the course


----------



## Markrs (Dec 21, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Looks good @Akarin i am a member at composing tips but I can't see how you get the extra 10% off the course


Found the answer the discount code is in an article on composing tips


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 21, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Found the answer the discount code is in an article on composing tips


Yep, just found it.

@Akarin, I've watched your instruction on YouTube, you're a Uni teacher and you've done a BOATLOAD of work to put together a 7-hour course. For $44.10 after the discount. Seriously. #NoBrainer (good NIGHT, I'm 58 and I just used a hashtag for emphasis. I'm toast.)

I'm looking at the chapters and going "yeah! I need help there!!" for several lessons, and all this in such an inexpensive package. I'm not worried about your cred at all, I already know it's there. It's worth the price, especially for someone new to orchestration like me. I'm spending 45 bucks tomorrow to drive around near the Phoenix Zoo to see Christmas lights with my family (and looking forward to it I might add), and for the same price, BOOM, a 7-hour MIDI Orchestration course. Yikes, I need to stop here, I feel another hashtag generating...

Thanks for putting this out!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 22, 2020)

Yeeesss! Cannot wait to follow your course. I am sure I will learn a ton of interesting things! And maybe this will help me in mixing and mastering


----------



## Akarin (Dec 22, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> I'm looking at the chapters and going "yeah! I need help there!!" for several lessons, and all this in such an inexpensive package. I'm not worried about your cred at all, I already know it's there.



Thanks a lot. #MuchAppreciated (see? I can do it too! I feel like a millenial, now!) 

But people are right, when buying a course, full disclosure on who is behind it is a nice thing to have. I know that some people really, really want to see a PhD degree before spending 40 bucks on a course about stuff that _no school_ teaches :-p 

I know that the Teachable platform has this "Meet your instructor" feature (I filled in the bio for that) but I can't find the option to activate it. I emailed support.



PaulieDC said:


> Thanks for putting this out!



And thanks a lot for the support! It means a lot!



Rachel said:


> Yeeesss! Cannot wait to follow your course. I am sure I will learn a ton of interesting things! And maybe this will help me in mixing and mastering



Thanks Rachel! But just to be clear: this is not an in-depth mixing/mastering course. Even though that I show my mixing process, this is first and foremost a course on building templates. Still, at some point, we need to test these templates. That is why there's composition and mixing modules included (several hours of them, actually  )


----------



## Frederick (Dec 22, 2020)

Excellent! I've enrolled. I'm not sure how much of this course will still be useful to me with so many free lessons floating around, but even as it ends up not being that much I think you deserve it anyway as a thank you for all the excellent free stuff you've done in the past. Thank you!


----------



## Akarin (Dec 22, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Excellent! I've enrolled. I'm not sure how much of this course will still be useful to me with so many free lessons floating around, but even as it ends up not being that much I think you deserve it anyway as a thank you for all the excellent free stuff you've done in the past. Thank you!



This totally makes my day! Thank you so much 

I've actually learned a ton from free stuff online, and it's because of them that I also want to give a little bit back to the community with my videos. Yet, as I'm a teacher by trade, I wanted to build something a bit more structured than self-contained videos. To bring people from point A to point Z without having them needing to figure out what the next step is.

The hardest thing when self-teaching is to figure out what you don't know and need to learn. I wanted to make this a bit easier on the learners  

I'm looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## exilio (Dec 22, 2020)

Congratulations Nicolas! It seems to be a great course, and your String knowledge is admirable!. Great hug my friend.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 22, 2020)

exilio said:


> Congratulations Nicolas! It seems to be a great course, and your String knowledge is admirable!. Great hug my friend.



Thanks a lot! I've seen that you registered. I hope you'll like it  Looking forward to what you have to say!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 22, 2020)

Purchased! Not really a doubt I would get this, first I love your videos Akarin and happy to give back. Second this course looks excellent and perfect area for me to develop in. Third I buy pretty much every course going (I have so many courses and books I often forget what I have). However I am slowly working through them and I need a course which is more practical to mix up with my very long theory course I am doing and this course looks perfect for that.


----------



## macavalon (Dec 22, 2020)

Good luck Nico !


----------



## Akarin (Dec 22, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Purchased! Not really a doubt I would get this, first I love your videos Akarin and happy to give back. Second this course looks excellent and perfect area for me to develop in. Third I buy pretty much every course going (I have so many courses and books I often forget what I have). However I am slowly working through them and I need a course which is more practical to mix up with my very long theory course I am doing and this course looks perfect for that.



Thanks a lot Mark! I hope this will be useful as it's a very hands-on course.



macavalon said:


> Good luck Nico !



Thanks! Much appreciated  I've had this course in my mind for quite some time. It's awesome to see it finally published.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 22, 2020)

Awesome job putting this together, Nico!

Will Bob make a cameo at some point?


----------



## Akarin (Dec 22, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> Awesome job putting this together, Nico!
> 
> Will Bob make a cameo at some point?



Ha! Not in this one, no. But I’ll keep the idea in mind


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 22, 2020)

Just signed up. Thanks!


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 22, 2020)

Akarin said:


> I've actually learned a ton from free stuff online, and it's because of them that I also want to give a little bit back to the community with my videos. Yet, as I'm a teacher by trade, I wanted to build something a bit more structured than self-contained videos. To bring people from point A to point Z without having them needing to figure out what the next step is.


Hey, if someone asks why it's not free, ask them to write you a score for free. Conversation ends right there. Next slide.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 23, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> Hey, if someone asks why it's not free, ask them to write you a score for free. Conversation ends right there. Next slide.



Hahaha... that's one way to look at it, yeah 😬



bvaughn0402 said:


> Just signed up. Thanks!



Thanks to you! Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 23, 2020)

And a little bragging too... I just received this on Facebook Messenger:


----------



## macavalon (Dec 23, 2020)

After watching the preview content and reviewing the course content, I think this is pretty much a bargain ! I'm pretty sure I would need 2 or 3 thinkspace courses to cover the same content. Obviously this is only restricted to strings, but that's exactly the goal ! 

After purchasing "just one more" (..ahem multiple...) orchestral libraries over black friday... I'm sure this will guide me to getting the best blend from them for a christmas track


----------



## Akarin (Dec 23, 2020)

macavalon said:


> Obviously this is only restricted to strings, but that's exactly the goal !



The idea here is to take only one section of the orchestra to illustrate the concepts... but in reality, the same concepts can be applied to the other sections. I just didn't want to overload the learners with too many concepts at once.



macavalon said:


> After purchasing "just one more" (..ahem multiple...) orchestral libraries over black friday... I'm sure this will guide me to getting the best blend from them for a christmas track



Heheh... the timing of the release of this course may or may not be a coincidence :-p


----------



## cnogradi (Dec 23, 2020)

I am interested but wonder how DAW centric your course is. I don't use the typical Logic/Cubase. How do you get around DAW specific workflows?


----------



## Akarin (Dec 23, 2020)

cnogradi said:


> I am interested but wonder how DAW centric your course is. I don't use the typical Logic/Cubase. How do you get around DAW specific workflows?



I'd say that most of the concepts apply to any DAW except for the articulation switching part of your DAW doesn't support something like Expression Maps or Articulation Set.


----------



## fourier (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice to see more online tutorials on composing, as a newcomer I'm enjoying a lot of the content by, or promoted by, people on VI-Control. 

Not trying to hijack the thread; but I watched the free short articulations video, and you say "the transient is the highest peak of a waveform". This differs from my general understanding of acoustics, where the transient is related to the degree of attack of any initial short burst/impulse of sound, and so the sharpness of a transient has to do with the length of attack and the change in SPL of the impulse, the primary peak being the end point of the transient; the signal itself can still have higher peaks. As an example; we're trying to use transients to find frequency-dependent acoustic signatures for damage-mechanisms on railways.

So out of curiosity: _Is there a difference in how we talk about transients in music/composing and how it's applied in other fields of acoustics?_ (as this is very off-topic I can delete the post if you want)


----------



## packhorse (Dec 23, 2020)

The parts of the course I have viewed look appealing to me, thank you Nicolas. Can I ask what level of expertise is the course aimed at please? How would it compare to something like Think Space Education "Sampled Orchestration in a Weekend". That is another course I am looking at and considering. Thank you.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey Nick ,quick question, and I was going to DM you but this may be helpful info for others. When I go to https://digitalcomposing.teachable.com/, there's no place to login, it only says "Enroll" and asks for payment. So I went to the welcome email (that I received last night after purchasing) and clicked "Access Your Course", and same thing, only says Enroll, and the courses are grayed out. Where do you login? Last night the course opened after payment and I had access to everything, but today I'm stumped. I tried laptop and iPad. Help!


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 23, 2020)

OK, I found it, a bit odd but problem solved: I simply clicked on the grayed-out Start button for the first course and it immediately showed me the page to either enroll OR login. Even better, when I logged in, Teachable saw that my email for you was the same for Teachable, and it asked me if I wanted to connect the accounts, which of course I did. NOW I have your course in my Teachable "Schools" list with the others that I have purchased. Perfect!


----------



## Akarin (Dec 23, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> Hey Nick ,quick question, and I was going to DM you but this may be helpful info for others. When I go to https://digitalcomposing.teachable.com/, there's no place to login, it only says "Enroll" and asks for payment. So I went to the welcome email (that I received last night after purchasing) and clicked "Access Your Course", and same thing, only says Enroll, and the courses are grayed out. Where do you login? Last night the course opened after payment and I had access to everything, but today I'm stumped. I tried laptop and iPad. Help!



Fixed! The navigation bar disappeared for a while 😳


----------



## Akarin (Dec 23, 2020)

fourier said:


> Nice to see more online tutorials on composing, as a newcomer I'm enjoying a lot of the content by, or promoted by, people on VI-Control.
> 
> Not trying to hijack the thread; but I watched the free short articulations video, and you say "the transient is the highest peak of a waveform". This differs from my general understanding of acoustics, where the transient is related to the degree of attack of any initial short burst/impulse of sound, and so the sharpness of a transient has to do with the length of attack and the change in SPL of the impulse, the primary peak being the end point of the transient; the signal itself can still have higher peaks. As an example; we're trying to use transients to find frequency-dependent acoustic signatures for damage-mechanisms on railways.
> 
> So out of curiosity: _Is there a difference in how we talk about transients in music/composing and how it's applied in other fields of acoustics?_ (as this is very off-topic I can delete the post if you want)



That is a very interesting question. In this case, I really mean the peak of the transient as we are trying to align them between two different libraries on short notes.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 23, 2020)

packhorse said:


> The parts of the course I have viewed look appealing to me, thank you Nicolas. Can I ask what level of expertise is the course aimed at please? How would it compare to something like Think Space Education "Sampled Orchestration in a Weekend". That is another course I am looking at and considering. Thank you.



Hmm... I'd say have a look at the free lesson named "requirements and what you need to know". If you are comfortable creating new instrument tracks and routing them to busses (groups), and if you know what an articulation is, you should be good to go. 

Note that this is not an orchestration course though. It's a course about templates and increasing your productivity. There are modules about composing and mixing but mostly because we need to test our templates with concrete examples produced from said templates.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Dec 23, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Hmm... I'd say have a look at the free lesson named "requirements and what you need to know". If you are comfortable creating new instrument tracks and routing them to busses (groups), and if you know what an articulation is, you should be good to go.
> 
> Note that this is not an orchestration course though. It's a course about templates and increasing your productivity. There are modules about composing and mixing but mostly because we need to test our templates with concrete examples produced from said templates.



For the value you gave with your comparison videos, I would have gladly supported you through patreon or similar. But this way to do it is even better. Congrats on this release and I am looking forward to experience its content.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 23, 2020)

Martin Nyrwal said:


> For the value you gave with your comparison videos, I would have gladly supported you through patreon or similar. But this way to do it is even better. Congrats on this release and I am looking forward to experience its content.



Thank you 😊 I'm not completely ok with the Patreon system. I'm old school, I like to buy something tangible and then own it 😬


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Dec 23, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Thank you 😊 I'm not completely ok with the Patreon system. I'm old school, I like to buy something tangible and then own it 😬



With patreon you get the chance to buy something tangible from your patreons and own a part of them. Or did I missunderstand the system?

What I really wanted to say is, that I would like to see the next parts of your series become a reality, before you figure out that outrageously modern patreon scheme.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 23, 2020)

Martin Nyrwal said:


> With patreon you get the chance to buy something tangible from your patreons and own a part of them. Or did I missunderstand the system?



That's how it should be, yes... but too many take payment first with the promise to deliver next. I don't want to do this. I work on building a course and I sell it when it's complete 



Martin Nyrwal said:


> What I really wanted to say is, that I would like to see the next parts of your series become a reality, before you figure out that outrageously modern patreon scheme.



Today, I recorded the first video for one of the following courses... (hint: it involves slaves)


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey Nico. Waiting for pay day to invest in your course. Do you cover in any amount of depth CC curves? Seems to be something that isn’t covered very well in general.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 24, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> Hey Nico. Waiting for pay day to invest in your course. Do you cover in any amount of depth CC curves? Seems to be something that isn’t covered very well in general.



Nope, I don't. I show how I use them and set default values for them in a template but I don't cover how they are used in the composing process. 

For this, I'm writing a course (due Q1 2021) on the basics of virtual orchestration. This one goes in depth on topics like CCs, articulations and so on.


----------



## packhorse (Dec 24, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Nope, I don't. I show how I use them and set default values for them in a template but I don't cover how they are used in the composing process.
> 
> For this, I'm writing a course (due Q1 2021) on the basics of virtual orchestration. This one goes in depth on topics like CCs, articulations and so on.


Hi Nico, perhaps that would be the course I am after. Would it be for beginners, intermediate, or experienced users? Similar price as your recent course? Thanks


----------



## Akarin (Dec 24, 2020)

packhorse said:


> Hi Nico, perhaps that would be the course I am after. Would it be for beginners, intermediate, or experienced users? Similar price as your recent course? Thanks



Similar price range, intended at complete beginners.


----------



## packhorse (Dec 24, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Similar price range, intended at complete beginners.


Have you an approximate date Nico?


----------



## Akarin (Dec 24, 2020)

packhorse said:


> Have you an approximate date Nico?



Not at all. I also wait a bit to see how this one sells before investing too much time on it instead of on other paying projects. Time is scarce 😊


----------



## packhorse (Dec 24, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Not at all. I also wait a bit to see how this one sells before investing too much time on it instead of on other paying projects. Time is scarce 😊


Thanks


----------



## Markrs (Dec 24, 2020)

I have quite a few composition books, but I find video courses much easier to learn from. Plus the teacher is often available for questions which doesn't really happen with books.

I also think it depends on the level you need. I still need to learn the basics. Maybe when I get to an intermediate level or beyond those books will work better for me.

Personally I am very happy to be doing this course


----------



## Akarin (Dec 24, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I have quite a few composition books, but I find video courses much easier to learn from. Plus the teacher is often available for questions which doesn't really happen with books.
> 
> I also think it depends on the level you need. I still need to learn the basics. Maybe when I get to an intermediate level or beyond those books will work better for me.
> 
> Personally I am very happy to be doing this course



Thanks. Sure, you can always reach out when you have a question. I monitor the comments multiple times a day. 

But just to be clear: this is not a composition course nor a music theory one. It's really a technology course, explaining the fundamentals of templating 😊


----------



## NoamL (Dec 24, 2020)

since this is a commercial announcements thread I have deleted the post and PM'd the relevant user instead


----------



## Markrs (Dec 24, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Thanks. Sure, you can always reach out when you have a question. I monitor the comments multiple times a day.
> 
> But just to be clear: this is not a composition course nor a music theory one. It's really a technology course, explaining the fundamentals of templating 😊


Totally I have plenty of music theory and composition courses, I wanted what this course offers. Practical ways to get started using string libraries and templates. My reply was more to the general point that was being made. We all learn differently, what works for one person doesn't necessarily work for someone else.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 24, 2020)

NoamL said:


> since this is a commercial announcements thread I have deleted the post and PM'd the relevant user instead



I've read it since I got an email notification. Very condescending and so full of elitism... If I followed the same advice from people telling me that I can't write music as long as I don't play piano and don't master every detail of music theory, I wouldn't make a living out of it right now.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Akarin said:


> I've read it since I got an email notification. Very condescending and so full of elitism... If I followed the same advice from people telling me that I can't write music as long as I don't play piano and don't master every detail of music theory, I wouldn't make a living out of it right now.


As someone who can see the deleted post, I'm just gonna defend Noam a little bit.
I believe there is some confusion due to the thread title being "Digital Composing Series: Strings", perhaps misleading some (_cough _Noam _cough) _to think this was in fact a composition course, and not what you've now cleared up as being a technical-oriented course.
Noam's just trying to make sure people know what they're getting. Unfortunately, it seems Noam wasn't quite sure either! Whoopsie!


----------



## Akarin (Dec 24, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> As someone who can see the deleted post, I'm just gonna defend Noam a little bit.
> I believe there is some confusion due to the thread title being "Digital Composing Series: Strings", perhaps misleading some (_cough _Noam _cough) _to think this was in fact a composition course, and not what you've now cleared up as being a technical-oriented course.
> Noam's just trying to make sure people know what they're getting. Unfortunately, it seems Noam wasn't quite sure either! Whoopsie!



😬 Reading more than one paragraph of text is a lost art, it seems...


----------



## CT (Dec 24, 2020)

Just to defend Noam a little more, with an earnest hope that no one takes anything the wrong way as I'm speaking somewhat generally now....

There are indeed many people styling themselves as internet educational resources for composers, more recently now than ever, and it isn't unreasonable to approach the idea with some measure of skepticism no matter who is involved. I've made no secret of how wary I am of this sort of thing. It is so easy to mislead and to be misled, regardless of intentions! Add in the financial element, and caution is undoubtedly a virtue.

Worthy mentors will prove themselves with time of course, and different people will be best suited to all manner of different forms of learning anyway, but precisely because of that I see nothing even remotely condescending or elitist in the suggestion that there is value in the proven, centuries-long educational tradition that so many of us have our roots in, and in exploring whether or not that may be the right path for one to take instead of the more temptingly facile "YouTube" approach.

At any rate, my hope is that all who seek to truly enrich their musical life are able to do so in whatever way seems best to them.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 24, 2020)

I disagree with what NoamL posted, but in all politeness I don't think a seller commercial thread is the place for that conversation (I did responded, to defend the course as a user of it). I think it is a worthy conversation to have on a separate thread, that way not distracting from information regarding this product.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 24, 2020)

Mike T said:


> I see nothing even remotely condescending or elitist in the suggestion that there is value in the proven, centuries-long educational tradition that so many of us have our roots in, and in exploring whether or not that may be the right path for one to take instead of the more temptingly facile "YouTube" approach.



To my knowledge, I don't think that using a DAW to build templates and deal with technical issues such as negative delays has "centuries-long educational tradition". And this is what my course is all about. I also don't think that any conservatory is teaching this. Hell, even Berklee doesn't. 

While I respect your point of view, you are talking about something entirely different within a commercial announcement thread about a technical course, given by someone who has been teaching AI programming for the past 10 years at one of the world's top 5 universities. You may disagree as well, but when it comes to technical matters, teaching these is something that I can do.


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 26, 2020)

Just started the course and I must say I really like the way the information is presented. No bloat, simple straight to the point explanations. Looking forward to advance further in the lessons !


----------



## Akarin (Dec 26, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> Just started the course and I must say I really like the way the information is presented. No bloat, simple straight to the point explanations. Looking forward to advance further in the lessons !



Thanks! Happy that you like it. Don’t hesitate to reach out if you have any question 😊


----------



## Akarin (Jan 18, 2021)

A quick reminder that the special intro price will last two more days 😊

Get the course here: digitalcomposing.com


----------



## nomadak (Jan 18, 2021)

I also bought the course a few days ago and it is extremely useful to me. All my life I have been a violinist and my instrument has been far from buttons, software, faders, DAWs and plugins, a world in which I started a year ago and I am still lost and wasting countless hours trying to learn.

I never knew how or where to start and this course has clarified many questions for beginners.

I cannot thank enough works like the one offered in this course and I encourage its author to continue in this line.


----------



## Akarin (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey all! Just to let you all know that I'm running a sale on my strings template building course. You can get it at digitalcomposing.com. Simply use the coupon code SAVE20 at checkout for a 20% discount. Offer valid until May 7th, 2021.


----------



## Rachel (Apr 29, 2021)

I followed this course and I've learnt a lot. It is very well explained and helped me to create my template


----------



## Fry777 (Apr 30, 2021)

Same, great technical course ! Plus I appreciate the straight, no time wasting, way of teaching


----------



## ChristianM (Apr 30, 2021)

Akarin said:


> you are talking about something entirely different within a commercial announcement thread about a technical course, given by someone who has been teaching AI programming for the past 10 years at one of the world's top 5 universities. You may disagree as well, but when it comes to technical matters, teaching these is something that I can do.


IA doesn't exist


----------



## MtB1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Another thumbs up for this course and its good presentation.


----------

